# Too simple to comprehend?



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm trying to wrap my head around what makes one subwoofer so much better than another.

let's say you have 2 12" subwoofers in a similar size enclosure. One has a 2 pound magnet powered by 300 watts and the other is a 20 pound magnet powered by 1000 watts. Let's say both are playing at moderate volume and max excursion is 1".

in my mind, both 12" subwoofers are moving 1" thus moving the same amount of air....so why would/do they play at extremely different levels?

Accuracy and sound quality aside, how would a 1000 watt 12" sub double or triple the room filling bass of a 12" 300 watt sub?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Well, their are no 300 watt 1" xmas subs (that I know of).

1" would be about 25mm xmas.

In general, higher quality home subs can just move more air due to more xmas. Manufactures don't post those specs, so I can't compare, but you actually need to move more air to have more bass.

Power and xmas in general seem to go up with a more powerful and more expensive sub.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

If both subs are playing at a moderate volume which causes no distortion, then there is no difference between the 2 subs.
Now if you were to keep increasing the volume, eventually, the 300 watt sub would start to have distortion from clipping. So the 1000 watt sub can handle louder volumes without distortion, as long as the sub driver can handle the power.


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

Andoskyy said:


> Accuracy and sound quality aside, how would a 1000 watt 12" sub double or triple the room filling bass of a 12" 300 watt sub?


There is much more involved than just amp- or element max power and magnet size. 
For example element xmax, distortion, sensitivity and etc.

Element with 100db (1W/1m) sensitivity with 1 W amp would be as loud that element with 85db (1W/1m) sensitivity with 32W amp.

Comparison is best to make from actual measurements, where subwoofers are measured in similar circumstances.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...index-subwoofer-tests-manufacturer-model.html


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Also depends on the quality of the motor and whether vented or closed and size and... The motor and suspension can also make noise as it moves. I have two subs, one 12" in a 3cf cabinet and a 15" in a 4cf cabinet and both with xbr2 and 1" xmax (one way) for both. One can handle 6db bass boost the other 3db. The 15" can go lower and louder than the 12" without distorting.


----------

